# Just bought my SE-R..what's next suggestions/advice appreciated?



## 05SER_NY (Apr 6, 2010)

Hey everyone, im glad to finallyy say i am a proud owner of a SE-R..i've been wanting this car for the longest time and finally got it about 2 weeks ago
its a 2005 Pewter metallic 5 A/T with 62k on it..it came with a injen CAI..i have high hopes for it
im planning on getting:

Peformance
Racingline Y-Pipe (there's some kind of 02sensor upgrade for $99, do i need it?)
Racingline Strutbar
Racingline Ground Wires
looking for rotors probably drilled

Exterior
S5 Replica grill
Roof and front bumper black vinyl (flat black or glossy black, still deciding)
Eyelids
Audi LED's for headlights

Suggestions? Advice?..anything missing or recomend me getting?
thanks guys


----------



## Tony Two-Tone (Feb 18, 2010)

Congrats on your purchase! Pewter Metallic? You mean Sheer Silver? 

I'd suggest (along with what you've already listed) 

NWP VIAS plate
NWP Phenolic Spacers
RL Traction Rods
(if possible) RL springs
RL endlinks
Tune (UpRev > Technosquare) 
Open Exhaust 
245/40/18 when it's time for tires

And yeah, definitely the brakes. I warped my rotors w/in 2 weeks of getting mine. I don't think you'll need the O2 sensor upgrade though.


----------



## 05SER_NY (Apr 6, 2010)

its not the sheer silver its the dark gray im almost postive it was called pewter metallic but i can double check it..thanks a lot

what are the 1st 2 things you said i don't think i have heard of them but yeah the technosquare was definitly on my mind i forgot to put it in..uprev is better? how are they on price


----------



## Halfway Krook (Apr 8, 2010)

hey can anyone help me with my seR..i got an 02 and randomly while driving down the shore..my rpm gauge just went straight to 0...i was still driving normally but the rpm's werent moving...now i got a check engine light and some fluid is leaking somewhere near the radiator all over the inside of the hood of the car..its kinda oily..idk what to dooo!


----------



## 05SER_NY (Apr 6, 2010)

bro why are you thread jacking..not to mention there are no 02 SER Altimas so your in the complete wrong section if your talking about a sentra
..sorry i have no idea..its probably more then one problem but im sure your tranny has something to do with it


----------



## 05SER_NY (Apr 6, 2010)

05SER_NY said:


> its not the sheer silver its the dark gray im almost postive it was called pewter metallic but i can double check it


..thanks a lot

its the smoke metallic pewter


----------



## Tony Two-Tone (Feb 18, 2010)

LOL! Did you quote your own post? 

I was just about to tell you that color is simply called "Smoke" 

The UpRev tune is about the same price as the Technosquare flash and gives you the option of having up to 5 switchable maps through the cruise control buttons. A lot of Titan and Z/G/M drivers have it. 

The last 2 things I put were open exhaust and tires, is that were you were referring to?


----------



## 05SER_NY (Apr 6, 2010)

yeahh i did quote it haha and i realized its just smoke..i did some research and i found out that the uprev dealer in my area (performance motorsport in smithtown NY) tunes the 6spds not auto, he said he'd be able to do it but its not worth it because it will only get me the 6-8hp...i was talking about the 2 NWP parts not the exhuast but i did research on those as well and im glad you suggested those because i never heard of those for the SE-R so i added those to my list as well


----------



## Tony Two-Tone (Feb 18, 2010)

05SER_NY said:


> yeahh i did quote it haha and i realized its just smoke..i did some research and i found out that the uprev dealer in my area (performance motorsport in smithtown NY) tunes the 6spds not auto, he said he'd be able to do it but its not worth it because it will only get me the 6-8hp...i was talking about the 2 NWP parts not the exhuast but i did research on those as well and im glad you suggested those because i never heard of those for the SE-R so i added those to my list as well


That UpRev guy sounds off, even the RL y-pipe gives bigger gains than that. I'd call the main UpRev office in Austin for a better idea of gains. From what I've seen, it's more like ~20-30HP and even more with supporting mods.


----------



## 05SER_NY (Apr 6, 2010)

yeah i was probably going to do that soon..the dealer/shop told me the 6spd he did gained about 28hp but he said the auto probaly would gain 6-8 so that sounded off so i will be calling the dealer to so if the manual and auto have much difference....but thanks for all your help
is there still a lot of people that go on these forums or have they slowed down because they're getting older?


----------



## Tony Two-Tone (Feb 18, 2010)

Not sure about these forums. I just joined. I did notice that there's considerably less traffic than some of the other forums, but that's better because there's fewer meaningless nonsense and "11ty billion HP VQ37HR with TT swap for my AWD Altima SE-R/G35 custom built race chassis" threads.

Where in LI are you? I'm actually from there myself, I was born in West Islip and I have family from Dix Hills all the way to Brentwood, Bay Shore, Wyandanch, and a bunch of other places I can't even recall.


----------



## 05SER_NY (Apr 6, 2010)

haha yeah i guess your right..just some of the previous posts and stuff i have looked back date to like 06-08 and now is 10 lol
but i'm in suffolk, smithtown/nesconset like 20 minutes east of dixhills/brentwood
my friend just bought a super black 6spd SE-R so now i have 2 running around my town which makes me want to do work to it more because i just love how our cars are unique and now theres 2 lol


----------



## Tony Two-Tone (Feb 18, 2010)

Ok, I know that area. Man, it has been too long since I've been up there. 

Heh, you're lucky, I never really see SE-Rs and when I do they're either "pimped out", "riced out", or they mistook the "SE-R" for "SL" and have them looking like a Lexus or something.


----------

